# [OpenBox] Use flags (résolu)

## sead

Salut à tous, 

Je suis de retour sur Gentoo après quelque temps sur Archlinux et je souhaiterais me faire une Gentoo (aux petits oignons) avec openbox. 

Ne trouvant  nul par dans la documentation ce que je suis censé mettre dans mon use flag, je m'en remet à vos lumières. Dois-je mettre -kde -gnome gtk -qt3 -qt4 ou alors il existe un flag openbox ?

En gros comme quand j'avais fait mes débuts sur Gentoo je trouve que cette variable USE n'est pas facile à parametrer (sauf si il existe un guide à côté duquel je serais passé  :Very Happy:  --> auquel cas je suis preneur). 

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

```
eix openbox

* x11-wm/openbox

     Available versions:  (3) 3.4.11.2 **9999

   {debug imlib nls session (+)startup-notification static-libs}

     Homepage:            http://openbox.org/

     Description:         A standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager

nemo13@gentoo_dell_m90_f ~ $ equery uses x11-wm/openbox

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for x11-wm/openbox-3.4.11.2:

 U I

 - - nls                  : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 - - startup-notification : Enable application startup event feedback mechanism
```

ci-dessus les flags utilsables par/pour openbox

un chti lien que tu connais peut-être:

http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-240407-decouvrez-openbox-un-gestionnaire-de-fenetres-leger.html

Pour les uses flags en général et très grossièrement : ils servent à rajouter/supprimer une fonctionnalité supplémentaire à un "programme"

dans le cas d'openbox, le flag nls te permet ( si la traduction existe ) d'avoir ses message dans ta langue native ( et si tes locales sont correctes )

lis un peu ( + ? ) la doc gentoo elle me semble assez claire sur les uses flag

A+:jlp

----------

## sead

Merci pour ta réponse, je comprends bien à quoi servent les use flags mais je ne savais simplement quoi mettre pour installer un environnement avec openbox (que je connais bien, merci pour ton lien malgré tout).

J'ai donc mis -gnome -kde et installé openbox. Tout tourne aux petits oignons, je mets donc le sujet en résolu.

Merci pour tes infos.

----------

## Poussin

Les USE flags sont la base de la magnificence de gentoo (hum... désolé...)

Ca vaut VRAIMENT la peine que tu te documentes là-dessus. Sans ça, ben ça ne vaut (presque) pas la peine d'utiliser gentoo ^^

----------

## sead

Salut, 

Apparemment ce n'est pas clair, mais je comprends bien à quoi servent les USE flags, pas de problème de ce côté, ce que je ne connais pas c'est un moyen facile de trouver quels use il faut utilser pour certains softs (mis à part un emerge -av et checker les use). 

Je trouve que ce n'est pas évident pour un débutant de savoir tout ce qu'il faut mettre dans son use (sans avoir à en rajouter et emerge world avec les nouveaux flags)  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu lu le Manuel Gentoo ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

